# 3 generations of Team Lange Fish the Ohio River



## Doctor (Apr 5, 2004)

At 6am we left my house and headed for the Ohio River air temperature was a balmy 46 degrees, unreal for only three days till Christmas but we will take it. Stopped for breakfast cause Josh was hungry,after breakfast we arrived at the downtown gates to be greeted with locked chains and a special event sign, great so we head to Schmidt it was locked also, so we head to New Richmond only to be greeted with a ramp that had 8 inches of mud and was covered about 15 foot till water, so we decided to go to Neville only to be greeted again to locked gates, Man what is wrong with people just because the river is high don't mean we can't fish, we had arrived at downtown at 8am and now it is close to 9:00am and we are still not on the water.

Larry decides to go back to New Richmond and get a shovel and move some of the mud off the ramp and launch the boat, the only shovel that was at the hardware store was plastic and not good for mud as I think it is more dense that snow, but Larry was determined to get us on the water.









Man he was determined and that shovel was giving up as the head cracked after he started scooping it away.









One side is completed and he finished the other side and at 10:15am we launched the boat into the Ohio river with better than 18 inches of mud covering the trailer, because the mud was so thick at the ramp I walked up the hill and down to the restaurant that is docked on the water good thing it was there not sure if I could have gotten on the boat at the ramp.

At 10:30 we anchored down at our first spot and tossed out cut skipjack at 10:39 my outside rod went down hard combined with fast current and an angry Blue it felt like a good fish and Josh asked "Please Papaw let me reel it in" so I handed the rod over to my oldest Grandson while I pulled the rod next to it in.








At only 6 years old Larry has taught him well at handling the big reels and rods, he is determined to get this fish into the boat. That's a Berkley E-Cat#4 rod with a ABU 7000 lever drag reel he is working with.








I'm bringing in the other rod while Josh is still leaning into his Blue after a good fight Larry slips the net under a 10 pound Bluecat. One of our rules for winter time fishing is that everyone keeps there PFD on at all times.










This right here is what makes it worth the effort of getting on the Ohio River, watching my Grandson fight and land a good fish.









The smile says it all, good job Josh Grandpaw will carry this memory for a long time, soon afterwards Josh had to take a nap, fish had wore him out, we spent the rest of the day only boating three more medium Channels while Larry and I talked about times we had fished together, the weather was great got up to the low 60's while the water temperature was at 42 degrees, was it worth the long trip and setbacks, the story says it all.............Doc


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Thanks for sharing the experience with us Doc. Great pix too. 

That smile says it all. I bet the smile on the feller behind the camera was just as wide or wider!


----------



## Fishinfreak (Oct 12, 2004)

Way to go guys.Larry carefull you might get a call from city to clean all the ramps  Went to local ramp yesterday and it looked like that also.Drove down to Tanners and ramp was totally clean.


----------



## captnroger (Apr 5, 2004)

Doc, you are a good man. Thanks for sharing the story and the pictures. Happy times for sure! Treasure them.


----------



## alan farver (Apr 9, 2005)

nothing better then a kid with a nice fish.gotta love the smile.great pics.


----------



## bigjohn513 (Apr 6, 2004)

great pic's doc, im sure the mud was a bummer but that smile makes up for it...btw, did you get a new boat or is that larry's boat?


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Guys, I've got to think that the Dec OGF Angler of the month pic is going to be hard to top after seeing Josh holding that 10# blue.


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

Great job guys. 
Especially in that high water!


----------



## RodMan (Apr 6, 2004)

Doc:

Good to have you back posting them Ohio River reports and great seeing that grandson of yours taking up the tradition. Looks like everything is in good hands.

Hope to see you all up north soon! Shoveling ramps is a winter pass time up here, ask Crappiebub!


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Great job guys and a bonus fish for Josh, way to go!! PS Better bring a firehose and high pressure pump next time, that is what they use to clean the ramps on the GMR. 

Salmonid


----------



## Abu65 (Apr 17, 2004)

One word says it all dedication! The pic with your grandson fighting that fish says it was all worth it.


----------



## firecat (Apr 7, 2004)

It took me a little bit to get the ramp cleaned off but hey when you want to go fishing you have to get a little dirty. Yes I am a very proud Dad. He definitely likes to catch catfish. BigJohn that is my boat. I bought it last February not quite a year old yet. Randy did you do any good out of Tanners it sounds like we should have come down that way. It would have saved me from getting me and the boat all muddy. Oh well the weather was beautiful, we caught fish and I got to spend time with my Dad and my Son it doesn't get any better than that. Can't wait to get back out on the water. Everyone have a Merry Christmas.


Larry


----------



## BuckeyeTom (Apr 6, 2004)

That's good for Larry to get a little exercise in before the fishing trip too,lol. 

We were at Paul Brown watching the Browns and Bengals turn the ball over today. WHO DEY! The Ohio looked rather angry today. I had a great river view from the Stadium. Heavy winds and white caps on the river. We left home 57 and raining. Two hours and forty five minutes later we got out of the vehicle to mid 30's and trying to snow over there.

Good luck to everyone that will be out on Jan. 1, 2008 chasing that bluecat record on the Ohio!


----------



## fisherman5567 (Jan 3, 2007)

Hey great job guys, sounds like I need to take some lesson from your boy firecat!!! What a horse of a fish Hope to get together with you guys soon or see you down on the river!


----------



## Catbird (Jan 27, 2006)

Doc, thanks for the great report from your last trip. Be sure and get that picture framed of your Grandson's bluecat. See ya out on the river!


----------



## LittleMiamiJeff (Oct 1, 2005)

Great report, Papaw! 
I'd suggest the ramp off KY 8 near 2028, if you're going as far as Neville you might as well take AA out to Fosters.
I saw a truck and MT trailer at the ramp a week ago when the river was at 44 feet and still rising, so someone was getting into the river at that level.
LMJ


----------



## jason454ci (Dec 27, 2005)

From the look on the little one face all the driving and digging definitely paid off. I would say he appreciated your hard work. Hope to see ya on the river next year Doc.


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

Congrats on the fish guys  Looks like u all had a great day!!!!


----------

